# Cav



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 12, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Cav?  He seems to be AWOL.


----------



## airrat (Jan 12, 2008)

Gas leak on his last patient and he is taking a nap?


Joking aside I hope all is well.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 12, 2008)

I was about to make a joke like ..... maybe there's a prison riot in PA. 

But, on a serious note ... I was just thinking about this the other day .... how do we know when somebody has some accident or sudden illness or .... worse things?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 12, 2008)

Doc this is why it pays to have a few close friends that you email and/or phone.  Sometimes you develop a friendship and you just get concerned when someone has not been heard from out of the norm.  Hopefully Cav is just taking a long weekend vacation.

As for me, if you don't hear from me it is probably because Linda has me on 72 hour commitment![:0]

Mike


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm sure Ed's using this time to surge ahead in the post count race. Leave it to Ed to kick a guy when his broad band's down. [}]

I guess I'll just have to do my own spell checking for today.

*looks over post*

Yup, that looks good to me! 

I think I'm closer to Cav than most everyone (geographically speaking). Maybe I'll load up the party trough and go a-lookin'. Not sure which house is his, though. I guess I could just drive around until I find the neighborhood with all the red edit marks on the street signs and mailboxes. []


----------



## 7miles (Jan 12, 2008)

Haven't heard anything since he made this extremely insulting comment 


"Here is a contest for everyone: Guess which post in the last 24 hours on this thread is written in such a way to absolutely scream for an English teacher/spell checker??

I know many of you consider me a p**** on this subject, but can you really expect people to take your ideas seriously if you can't even make a full sentence, capitalize occasionally when you start a sentence and totally butcher the English language?
William "Cav" Cavanaugh"

Now thats a sad statement  [V][V][V]


----------



## jeff (Jan 12, 2008)

William is fine. I just got an email from him 2 minutes ago.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 12, 2008)

Good to hear that the good dentist is fine. Speaking of fine members that have not been seen for a while, anyone hear from our best bank robber FANGAR[?]
-Peter-


----------



## DocStram (Jan 12, 2008)

He's probably editting behind our backs.   

Umm Cav?  That one is for you. Have at it.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 12, 2008)

Dale there was no need to bring that up.  Cav generally makes light of my lack of communication skills in type.  This is the first time in over 4000+ posts that it could be considered serious and not in fun.  There is not one person on here that has not made a posts that could be taken wrong.  Even if it was serious, he was probably tired of playing English tutor to me.  So Cav please forgive my short comings if this is the case and press #2 for me to type in spanish.  []

Mike


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> He's probably editting behind our backs.
> 
> Umm Cav?  That one is for you. Have at it.



Oh come on DOC even CAV wouldn't waste his time on such an OBVIOUS attempt to draw out his great ability.  You know Cav he'll show up when we least expect it - so mind your P's & Q's.  _In the mean time maybe I'll just have to Keep You IN CHECK._ 




He's doing fine, heard from him earlier today.  I'm sure he knows we all miss him though and I hope we will see him very soon!  

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7miles_
> 
> Haven't heard anything since he made this extremely insulting comment
> 
> ...



Interestingly enough, I wasn't going to take your post seriously until I realized it had no grammatical or spelling errors. Then, after I read it ... I still decided not to take it seriously.  [}]  

What I'm trying to say is .... give it a break, Dale. We're a community .... we learn to live with each other. You have a beef with Cav ... use that pm button.


----------



## mikes pens (Jan 12, 2008)

The same could be said about the "I Love Whodunit" thread.  That is, "we're a community"..."we learn to live with each other".  and, "you have a beef" with someone, "use the pm button".  

Now for me, the only one I have a beef with is Wendy's.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mikes pens_
> 
> 
> Now for me, the only one I have a beef with is Wendy's.



Yeah except for that stupid damn red wig the Wendy guy wears in the commercials. Like, what is that all about?  He's supposed to look like Wendy?  Pippy Longstocking is more like it. Nobody did a commercial like ol' Dave.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better than Ronald[)]?

-Peter-


----------



## mikes pens (Jan 12, 2008)

The worst is that Burger King  guy.  He is just scary!


----------



## 7miles (Jan 12, 2008)

Al,
I have no beef with anyone here.....I just think it was in poor taste, to say. Now that is just my honest opinion. 


Dale


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks to those who emailed me to ask how I was and to Mike and Linda for starting this thread.

I put myself in â€œTime Outâ€ for a couple of days to recharge my batteries and reassess a few things in my life.  No, Al, I am not reinventing myself; I gave that idea up years ago.  Also, to my friend Mike, my words were not directed in your direction.  I believe you and I have fun with our posts and that is my usual intent.

I do not apologize for thinking that proper use of our language is important.  I have seen too many resumes thrown out over the last thirty plus years for lousy spelling and poor presentation to ever back down from that position.  I do regret the tenor of my last post on the subject as it was a mistake on my part.

I am not naÃ¯ve enough to believe that a wood working forum is an English class.  I do firmly believe that knowing the difference between lose and loose is elemental.  I think the word definitely is relatively easy to spell.  I am naÃ¯ve enough to have thought that those who work long and hard on the techniques of turning and finishing pens might want to present a decent appearance to the people to whom they make a presentation for a large order of pens.

For the record, I have never mentioned a PhD in English, nor do I possess one.  Also for the record, I will continue to post when I see inane requests like borrowing and returning a three dollar item rather than buying said item.  I understand and accept that some may take such posts in the wrong way and take repeated shots at me for speaking plainly.  That is their prerogative and should not be infringed upon in any way.  I comprehend that some may find my typical posting style of searching for humor to be frivolous.  That is certainly their right.  I disagree, which is my right, and will continue to play the gadfly.  I understand and accept that some posters feel that if they use quotation marks around the word borrowed, that no one will understand they mean stolen.

In conclusion, I will not be the kinder and gentler Cav; I will continue to be myself.  I did run this post past an English teacher, was awarded an A- because I chose to use an abbreviation of my surname.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Thanks to those who emailed me to ask how I was and to Mike and Linda for starting this thread.
> 
> ...



I feel like I just had a root canal.  
BTW ... "inane" is my middle name.


----------



## THarvey (Jan 12, 2008)

Missed you this weekend Cav.

Welcome back.


----------



## Dario (Jan 12, 2008)

Cav,

I am glad you are well and just took a break.  

I miss a lot of other "old" friends who stopped posting, hope they too are just taking a vacation.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Thanks to those who emailed me to ask how I was and to Mike and Linda for starting this thread.
> 
> ...



Cav,

It's GREAT to have you back Cav - not a reinvented you either, just YOU.  I guess this does mean I'll have to put the Smiley Whip away and let you take over the spot of keeping Al in check though - it's a big job 


      and you are just the right guy for it!! 

You are welcome for the thread and Mike said to tell you to get busy and post so you can pass up Gerry again. [}]

So again, Welcome back Cav!!!

[:X] Mrs


----------



## 7miles (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW, 
Cav.....Didn't think me stating my opinion, would get your undee's in a bunch........Man it really bugs you that someone would think, what you said was in poor taste.......and for you to bring up a post I made looking for bushing......WOW my friend thats...well lets just say,I think the way you put in your above post "inane"

Now I think you need to loosen up your pantys. 
Why don't you just let folks spell and speak how they want.


Dale


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7miles_
> 
> WOW,
> Cav.....Didn't think me stating my opinion, would get your undee's in a bunch........Man it really bugs you that someone would think, what you said was in poor taste.......and for you to bring up a post I made looking for bushing......WOW my friend thats...well lets just say,I think the way you put in your above post "inane"
> ...



I'll just let my signature line answer you.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7miles_
> 
> WOW,
> Cav.....Didn't think me stating my opinion, would get your undee's in a bunch........Man it really bugs you that someone would think, what you said was in poor taste.......and for you to bring up a post I made looking for bushing......WOW my friend that's...well lets just say,I think the way you put in your above post "inane"
> ...



Being that at times I am inSane, even I can spell that word![]

Mike


----------



## 7miles (Jan 12, 2008)

Take a look Mike its how Cav spelled it.

Cav I can see you are right and everybody is wrong..

That all I have to say on this


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I hear INSANE???  Looks like its time for ...

<center>




</center>

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 12, 2008)

inane â€“adjective 1. lacking sense, significance, or ideas; silly: inane questions.  
2. empty; void. 

â€“noun 3. something that is empty or void, esp. the void of infinite space.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 12, 2008)

You got me there Dale and Cav more than likely meant inane.  (way back when I got a -124 out of 800 on my SAT vocab)

But you still spelled panties incorrectly and given where Cav works I hope like heck he doesn't loosen them up![:0]


----------



## DocStram (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7miles_
> 
> Take a look Mike its how Cav spelled it.
> 
> ...



Dale  .... this is going south real fast. The guy took a break for a day or so .. then comes back with an apology and a philosophical position statement.  And what do you do?  Stir things up. If you think you've been wronged, show a little humility.  Take the dog for a walk and get some sleep.  You need to cool your jets. Just my humble opinion. 

Happy IAP Birthday Bash!


----------



## loglugger (Jan 12, 2008)

Cav, I get a kick out of your going on but you see a lot of us don't possess your brain power for the writing or spelling. Some are just starting out on the computer and never ran a key board and every time you nail some one about their spelling or grammer, we might just lose or loose a great pen turner that might be able to teach us something about turning pens, that is why most of us are here. Then I am sure I am not the only old fart out here that is only running on 6 instead of 8 for one reason or another which makes this keyboarb a night mare. The wife helps me with my spelling when she is here and that makes it readable when I ask for help, not as much as I should. We are not writing a resume just making pens and having a little fun.
Bob


----------



## 7miles (Jan 12, 2008)

MLKWood....you are right I did miss spell panties...noted thanks


Doc
I did say, thats all I have to say on this or was it that all I have to say on this

Now really, this is not where I wanted this to go when I stated my opinion


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Thanks to those who emailed me to ask how I was and to Mike and Linda for starting this thread.
> 
> ...



Cav,
Give'em h---.  I don't usuaully weigh in on posts that are running to the cantankerous side, but I always look for your posts... I usually get a chuckle from your corrections and edits.. hopefully, other than using too much punctuation, most of my posts are grammatically correct and the spelling is accurate.  I had to take spelling in school all the way through the 12th grade, I try to use my book learnin'.

Glad to see you here.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 12, 2008)

Folks, please let this one rest too.  (Man I sure am having to use that phrase a lot lately!)


----------



## Milpaul (Jan 12, 2008)

> I disagree, which is my right, and will continue to play the gadfly.



Cav, I for one did not miss you. I am sick of having to look words up in the dictionary every time I read your post.  
Now which definition were you referring to?

gadfly: 

Main Entry: gadÂ·fly  
Pronunciation: \#712;gad-#716;fl#299;\ 
Function: noun 
Etymology: 1gad 
Date: 1593 
1 : any of various flies (as a horsefly, botfly, or warble fly) that bite or annoy livestock 
2 : a person who stimulates or annoys especially by persistent criticism


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm sorry, but WTF!? I'm going to take my own time-out and spend a little bit of energy in a diatribe that many of you need desperately to read and hear. If you've got the intestinal fortitude to hear a little positive criticism, then read on, if not, then don't you dare look over what I'm saying with a combative attitude, ready to defend your 'position'. Just go the hell away. 

I've been sitting back on my heels (which tend to get a little hot, sometimes impatient, sometimes lazy, sometimes just plain weird), and my first inclination, due to my personality type, in an awkward situation like my parents fighting or altercations in a bar or on a sports field, is to become 'joke boy' and make people laugh the situation away.

Watching the behavior on this forum, which I have chosen as my 'home' after extended research over the past six months on multiple forums trying to decide where to focus my energy, I can't believe what I've been reading for the past three days. 

You guys are posting so much cheap crap at each other that it's not only hard to know who to aim a joke at to try to calm them down and revert the situation, I've gone the way of younger years and have been trying to figure out which side to join and still feel like I'm loved. (Yeah, I got issues. Bite me. At this point, I'm so pissed at all of you 'veterans' with all the fighting that I'm ready to disown the lot of you and figure out how one goes about seeing a shrink!)

This is supposed to be my hobby, my joy, my way of escaping the real world which seems incredibly intent on destroying what little spirit I have left!! Instead of turning pens this evening and posting some pictures for all of you to look at and sing praises to just how wonderful I am [], I'm sitting here writing this dumb post to try to get you all to realize that you're not so different as you seem to desperately want to prove. Yeah, Karl, if it bothers you so much, just don't read it, ignore it, find something else to look at, but for crying out loud, can't you people see that this is where many of us come to get away from this stuff!? 

I read every post on the forums (except Ed's [}]). My right index finger is so accustomed to 'scrolly wheel upping' to the top and hitting 'Active Topics' that I can't seem to visit any other sites without going through that little ritual every time I want to surf to another page. I value, so much, everything that every one of you have to say, and my skills have improved exponentially just by being a member of this forum! I can't even tell you how much I've learned just reading the silly little posts that I read and participate in, let alone the posts where someone actually takes the time to detail the pain and suffering they went through hashing out some issue that they were dealing with! (tutorials rule, by the way!)

As a pen crafter, I'm pretty new compared to most of you that this is aimed at, but I'm quite good at my passion, which is wood working, and I'm stellar at online presence - I've been involved in conceptualizing, developing, participating in, moderating, even _living on_ online communities for 11 years, and I actually wrote almost 13,000 lines of code at Microsoft a few years back on the operating system that most of you use. 

I went through the dot-com slaughter at more than a dozen companies for six years as a developer, content editor, database administrator, what have you, whatever needed done, I coded/wrote specs for/designed it. I have seen firsthand on the backend how people change from their regular 'real life' selves when given a keyboard and monitor to hide behind, thinking that this 'anonymity' gives them free reign to act however they want, damn the results. I've also watched almost all of them progress into the idea that the Internet, when they participate in something that they actually care about, isn't just a place to become that person that they wish they could be if they'd just grow a pair (sorry ladies, you know what I mean [:I]) in the real world and tell people what they think. 

The more time that a person spends online in a forum and really commits to letting people know who they really are, the less they think that they can act however they want without repercussions or consequences of their actions. This is the basis of real communication! Learning how to progress past your fear of rejection, communicating assertively, not aggressively, not passive-aggressively, not passively, but truly assertively, exposing your underbelly without fear of what people might think of you.

As we work our way through the newcomers, there's going to be all types of communication styles, people who are new to the 'net, people who see this place as a place to 'grow that pair [:I]', and people who can't type without making some spelling errors, but we can't even begin to help them overcome their fears of baring who they really are until we (and I include myself in this group) learn how to talk to each other civilly and with respect. 

That doesn't mean you have to agree with each other, or roll over and play wimp, but if you've got a real beef with someone, do like has been mentioned and hit that PM button before you flay somebody in the public eye! And for Pete's sake, stop with the quibbling! We're bigger than that! 

I've been more disgusted in the past three days in the attitudes that I've seen, post after post, on multiple threads here than I've been in a long time.

Now that's MY two cents! Clean it up just a smidgen, guys!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, I for one am just happy to see that Cav is alive, well - and just as feisty as ever. [^]

Welcome back Cav!!!!!!!!

Now, please get back to work catching up to Ed!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2008)

I wasn't going to "reopen" this, but since PR did, 

That would be "catching up WITH Ed"

You're welcome, Cav!!!

Nice to have you back, buddy - Pick on ME, I can take it, happily!!!

Don't throw rocks, tho'


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2008)

_I see enough bickering in the classroom to want to read about it on my time off! _

I BELIEVE you meant you DON'T want to read about...............


Helpful hint, not a correction!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't recall Cav's original post. To elucidate other, he said, in part, "...but can you really expect people to take your ideas seriously if you can't even make a full sentence, capitalize occasionally when you start a sentence and totally butcher the English language?"
I agree fully. There are posts that cannot be understood because of the terrible English and spelling. It is hard to imagine that someone could reach adulthood, learn how to use a computer, operate a lathe, and hold a job who cannot communicate above a kindergarten level. But, we see it all the time, here and on other forums. I know I'm not a good speller. Touch of dyslexia. But, I can find the little check mark and click on it before submitting a post.
Oh, well. Welcome back Cav. I may be getting the next 'time out'. [:0] BTW, I re-read my post twice before sending. Left out two crucial words and misspelled 'dyslexia'. All it takes is trying.


----------



## gketell (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome back Cav. Glad you are suffering nothing more than needing a little breathing room!

GK


----------



## mikes pens (Jan 13, 2008)

I bumped into Hannibal Lecter today.  He was on his way out for lunch.  He said he was going to enjoy some Cav iar.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mikes pens_
> 
> I bumped into Hannibal Lecter today.  He was on his way out for lunch.  He said he was going to enjoy some Cav iar.



ROTFLMO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now THAT'S funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2008)

Forgot the A, Cav!!  ROTFLM*A*O

I think the man is coming back to life, but he doesn't know WHAT he is laughing off!!

Guess while you were gone, you forgot the lingo, huh!!!??????


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mikes pens_
> 
> I bumped into Hannibal Lecter today.  He was on his way out for lunch.  He said he was going to enjoy some Cav iar.



wow...talk about leaving a bad taste in your mouth....[xx(]


----------



## Mudder (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mikes pens_
> 
> I bumped into Hannibal Lecter today.  He was on his way out for lunch.  He said he was going to enjoy some Cav iar.



One Cav eat about Cav iar is that it must be fresh or you can become ill.


Sorry William, It's the best I could do on short notice. [)]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scott, since I forgot my a** when I was supposed to be laughing it off, I guess I can still LMAO!!!!


----------

